# Left Over Hummus - any ideas?



## Janet H (Sep 14, 2010)

Several nights ago in a colossal misunderstanding we managed to make a lot of extra hummus at my house.  I made it, my DH made it and my son all made party sized batches of hummus. It's all delicious but I think that we may have as much as 2 quarts of the stuff left and there is no way we will be able to eat it before it goes bad.  Any ideas about how to use it up?  Maybe a nice casserole?  Can it be frozen or turned in to some sort of soup or stew?  I need ideas to repurpose hummus!

The hummus has canned garbanzos, fresh lemon, olive oil, tahini and garlic in it.  One batch has a little curry powder added as well.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 14, 2010)

Could you use it to make like veggie burgers or maybe like falafel?  You could probably cook and then freeze the burgers.


----------



## merstar (Sep 14, 2010)

You could make pita sandwiches with shredded lettuce, tomatoes, onions, black olives, chickpeas or white beans, feta cheese etc., plus the hummus.


----------



## MSC (Sep 14, 2010)

I also have excess hummus at the moment and haven't tried the following but am going to.
I have a rec in my DB for hummus as an ingredient as follows.  Cook a sweet potato any way you like, scoop out the flesh to a bowl, add hummus, cumin, garlic, S & P, mix well and sprinkle with green onions.  Use as a dip or on toast rounds, either hot or cold.
Also, as hummus is 'veggie', I've read from time to time that it's used in place of mayo on a variety of salads from tuna to anything middleeastern.  think I may try it.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 14, 2010)

Totaly experimental but you could try making a cheescake with it substituting the cream cheese.
Don't use the curry one! Pistachios would be a nice addition and honey as a sweetener.I would go a little heavier on the eggs since hummus is a little thinner.
Might do a walnut crust or a chickpea flour crust.

I am not sure how freezing would work but please let us know if you try. BTW my local mediterrean place serves dill pickle slices (just a few) on top of their hummus and I kinda like it.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 14, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Totaly experimental but you could try making a cheescake with it substituting the cream cheese.
> Don't use the curry one! Pistachios would be a nice addition and honey as a sweetener.I would go a little heavier on the eggs since hummus is a little thinner.
> Might do a walnut crust or a chickpea flour crust.



I love this idea and am going to try it - especially since cheesecake freezes well.  I have made a peanut butter cheesecake in the past and this may be similar (sort of).


----------



## silentmeow (Sep 15, 2010)

I just freeze the leftover hummus.  That way I can thaw out the serving sized containers, make some flat bread and we're ready to roll!


----------



## GB (Sep 15, 2010)

Hummus freezes pretty well. Just give it a stir after thawing and you are good to go.


----------



## GabriellasGoodies (Sep 15, 2010)

*Hummus Use*

I have found the there are two ways to use up hummus easily, I use hummus in Mediterranean Sandwiches, where the hummus acts like a mayo, and these sammies are super easy, healthy, and delicious!

Or, a great snack is some hummus on crackers with some cheese or cucumbers! I go through about a party size tub of hummus a week, just by myself with those recipes


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 15, 2010)

I am with the "hummus freezes well" group.  I actually freeze it in ice cube trays and bag them when frozen.  Each cube is like a serving so I can use take one out for my night time snack, or DH's lunch and it is thawed by the time he eats it.  I make several variations so by doing this we get variety one serving at a time


----------



## Janet H (Sep 16, 2010)

I have frozen a lot of hummus today but also closed my eyes and jumped into weird food land with a cheesecake experiment and also some ice cream.

They are both edible and the cheese cake is actually delicious.  I made a crust that included sesame seeds and added some sour cream the filling. 

The ice cream is still being judged... I added extra tahini and made an icecream base, then froze with chopped chocolate chunks and pistachios (going for that chocolate coated halvah flavor),  The flavor is good, but the texture is a little grainy...


----------



## buckytom (Sep 16, 2010)

how about using it for the topping of a middle eastern shepherd's pie?  moroccan spices, lamb, peas, carrots, tagine gravy...


----------



## Janet H (Sep 16, 2010)

That's an interesting idea... how do you think mixing it w/ mashed potatoes and then baking it off would work?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 16, 2010)

i don't see why it couldn't work with spuds. gobs of butter doesn't hurt a starch, either. 

hmm, now i'm thinking it could be used as a topping for baked/broiled fish. with garlic and lemon, and parsley. you know, making a crust to keep a tender filet moist.


----------



## letscook (Sep 16, 2010)

I love it on tortilla for wraps


----------



## bevz (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry I don't have any ideas for using hummus, since I have never made it, actually I never had any, I have been wanting to try it though, does anyone have a good recipe for a newbie to try.


----------



## Cynthia B (Oct 9, 2010)

*Chicken Pita*

I love grilling (or roasting) chicken, eggplant, and zucchini and then serving this in a pita with the leftover hummus.  Japanese eggplant is in season at our farmer's market in Santa Monica.  They have a thinner skin which is really nice for a pita.


----------



## Sarahkay (Nov 2, 2010)

We eat a great deal of hummus in my family.  Freezing it in ice cube trays works great.  Just thaw out what you want to use to make sandwiches, snacks etc.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 2, 2010)

Janet H said:


> I have frozen a lot of hummus today but also closed my eyes and jumped into weird food land with a cheesecake experiment and also some ice cream.
> 
> They are both edible and the cheese cake is actually delicious.  I made a crust that included sesame seeds and added some sour cream the filling.
> 
> The ice cream is still being judged... I added extra tahini and made an icecream base, then froze with chopped chocolate chunks and pistachios (going for that chocolate coated halvah flavor),  The flavor is good, but the texture is a little grainy...



You said that one of the ingredients was garlic. Now I do love my garlic, but in cheese cake or ice cream???


----------



## Nadia_ (Nov 4, 2010)

*I'm so glad that I came across this thread.  I made my first homemade bath of hummus just last night and being that I live alone, made way too much to eat before it goes bad.  I wasn't sure if it would freeze well or not.  I like the ice cube tray idea.*

*My question is...how long appx. will it stay fresh in my fridge?  I used lemon, garlic, and spices.*


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 5, 2010)

Its excellent if a bit messy for dry skin


----------



## Alix (Nov 5, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Its excellent if a bit messy for dry skin



Pardon me? Can you explain this one?


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 5, 2010)

If there was a lot left over, I'd plop some of that hummus into a hot, Jalapeno-loaded Indian curry, help thicken the food up a bit.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 9, 2010)

Sarahkay said:


> We eat a great deal of hummus in my family.  Freezing it in ice cube trays works great.  Just thaw out what you want to use to make sandwiches, snacks etc.




Good idea - this has worked well.


taxlady said:


> You said that one of the ingredients was garlic. Now I do love my garlic, but in cheese cake or ice cream???



The ice cream was marginal, I have to admit.  The cheese cake was better but we had it after a garlic laden dinner so might not have noticed any residual garlic...



Nadia_ said:


> *My question is...how long appx. will it stay fresh in my fridge?  I used lemon, garlic, and spices.*



I never keep it more that a week. 



Poppi G. Koullias said:


> If there was a lot left over, I'd plop some of that hummus into a hot, Jalapeno-loaded Indian curry, help thicken the food up a bit.




Hmm.. good idea


----------



## buckytom (Nov 10, 2010)

Alix said:


> Pardon me? Can you explain this one?


 
lol, alix. don't try it or you'll have ken after you with a box of crackers.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 10, 2010)

Alix said:


> Pardon me? Can you explain this one?


Its full of good oils for the skin, it is also a good exfoliant.


----------

